

CR-48's Still shipping - WettowelReactor

To all who have yet to receive their CR-49's don't give up hope yet. I just got mine in today so it looks like these are still shipping out.
======
jonsd
I got mine yesterday. I remember applying through the basic and the longer
(advanced?) form.

------
zerohp
I received one on Friday as well. It was not on the public list of tracking
numbers.

------
donniefitz2
I got mine on Tuesday. And it's a CR-48 (not 49).

~~~
WettowelReactor
Thats I get for relying on spell check instead of reading my post before
submitting.

------
Namahanna
I too received one on Friday.

